# Bespoke muzzle for Shar-Pei?



## scatz (Jun 24, 2011)

We are after a recommendation or link to anywhere in the UK that can make a bespoke/fitted muzzle for our Shar-Pei.

Ever since we have had our Shar-Pei (a rescue) she has had an aggressive streak in her which only ever manifests itself when routine maintenance requirements are attempted (cleaning ears, clipping claws etc) and we have been unable to train her out of it and believe me we've tried.

Obviously, the ear cleaning is a very necessary chore for this breed and we have managed in the past to get by with some cotton buds to get the surface dirt away but god forbid we try to use any type of solution in her ears.

She has bitten me on two occasions whilst attempting maintenance. In the last few months the poor girl has lost the sight in one eye and then the other. This has made her 'fear' of such things worse for obvious reasons. It's at the stage now where I can't even clean the surface grime for her ears.

The only way I am going to be able to carry out the essentials is to muzzle he but we have tried many muzzles in the past with none being effective, at all. She always manages to claw her way out of them as the generic type slip straight over the top of her head.

You see my predicament and need for a bespoke muzzle which will, hopefully, stay on no matter how hard she tries to remove it!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you tried the Baskerville Ultra? I believe those attach to the collar also so the dog cant pull it off.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Our pei has a Baskerville - (web page just for example - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dog-Muzzle-...1403774970&sr=8-4&keywords=baskerville+muzzle ) Haven't had any issues with it coming off..



I hate this pic but it also comes with an attachment (which i've removed in the first pic)


The part of your post which stands out is 'stay on no matter how hard she tries to remove it!'
To me, our biggest 'thing' with the muzzle is that is stood for something good. So she enjoyed having it on and didn't try to remove it. So lots of praise, treats and even linking putting it on to doing something good.
There's plenty of threads on how to introduce a muzzle.. but with your girl being blind i guess it might be slightly harder for you. I hope someone has some amazing advice (better than mine  ) on how you can get started. 
As i'm sure you'll know not to just pop it on without getting her used to it first, otherwise as she already hates the maintenance she'll hate it even more with the muzzle on if she ends up hating that too. 
(I'm lucky that our pei lies perfectly still for any ear cleaning, teeth inspections, nail cutting.. we got lucky i guess  )
Good luck.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

You have had some good advice on types of muzzle there.

I thought I would add in about the muzzle training - we started by treating when the muzzle was in view, then putting treats in the muzzle for the dog to get out (we held the muzzle, dogs nose goes in for a second, no straps attached, a bit like a treat dispenser :lol: )

For you, the treat while muzzle is in view will be harder, so I would, depending on the dogs comfort level, either go straight to the muzzle treat dispenser stage, or if the dog is less comfortable, treat for just a nose voluntary nose touch at first. 

For a dog who can't see the muzzle, I would imagine it's all about the touch and feel of it (obviously this is the case for dogs who can see as well, but we add in an additional sight stage)


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

Have you tried doing your maintenance on a grooming table with the dog secured? You can cut the nails at arms length so that the 'sharp end' can't get to you. The same with ear cleaning. If the head (and I would use a tummy strap too for stability) is secure then you can safely continue.

I never used muzzles in the grooming parlour with any dog as I find that they are more comfortable and less stressed without, even if they initially aren't happy with what you're doing.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Great advice on introducing the muzzle slowly and making it a really positive experience. I'd have thought that a Baskerville Ultra would suffice as it has chin and over-head attachments.

You could smother it in peanut butter or pate or liver paste (something she loves) and just start introducing it to her like that, basically just as a treat dispenser. As she can't see it's not a treat dispenser you should just get her used to the feel of it first and seeing that it's a fun thing. Then you can start upping the ante by only putting the paste on the inside so she has to stick her nose in to get it, then only right at the end. When she's happy sticking her nose right to the end you can clip it on, very lightly, for a very short period of time, then build up the time. You'll have to spend a very long time getting her used to the muzzle being on before you start doing her eyes/ears/nails etc as you want her to be excited for the muzzle and not associate it with the nasty things.


----------



## scatz (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for your replies.

When we originally introduced a muzzle to her we did exactly as some have advised above, we made it a treat not a nasty. We managed to get her used to it and she'd happily walk around the house wearing it. However, as soon as ear cleaning starts she goes into a blind (excuse the pun) rage......this is when she ends up clawing at the thing and eventually gets it off but also damaging herself!

She has a particularly short and fat snout, or at least, certainly shorter than our last Shar-Pei which is where the issue seems to lie and hence my request for somewhere which can make a muzzle made to measure.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

scatz said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> When we originally introduced a muzzle to her we did exactly as some have advised above, we made it a treat not a nasty. We managed to get her used to it and she'd happily walk around the house wearing it. However, as soon as ear cleaning starts she goes into a blind (excuse the pun) rage......this is when she ends up clawing at the thing and eventually gets it off but also damaging herself!
> 
> She has a particularly short and fat snout, or at least, certainly shorter than our last Shar-Pei which is where the issue seems to lie and hence my request for somewhere which can make a muzzle made to measure.


I knew i should of googled 'bespoke'  i got carried away and didn't realise you meant you needed a made to measure one, Sorry for my irrelevant post  :blush:

Bet it's a tough one, good luck!


----------



## scatz (Jun 24, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> I knew i should of googled 'bespoke'  i got carried away and didn't realise you meant you needed a made to measure one, Sorry for my irrelevant post  :blush:
> 
> Bet it's a tough one, good luck!


That's absolutely fine, all input is just that.....an input :thumbsup:

I can find American based firms easy enough just not UK based :thumbdown:


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

scatz said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> When we originally introduced a muzzle to her we did exactly as some have advised above, we made it a treat not a nasty. We managed to get her used to it and she'd happily walk around the house wearing it. However, as soon as ear cleaning starts she goes into a blind (excuse the pun) rage......this is when she ends up clawing at the thing and eventually gets it off but also damaging herself!
> 
> She has a particularly short and fat snout, or at least, certainly shorter than our last Shar-Pei which is where the issue seems to lie and hence my request for somewhere which can make a muzzle made to measure.


Sorry, we all seemed to get carried away on the introducing a muzzle bit, rather than the fact that you have a pei with a large muzzle. They do have odd shaped muzzles, not that long but with a large circumference so normal muzzles don't fit quite right...hmmmmm...will have a search and see what I can find for you....


----------



## scatz (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd very much appreciate that Sarah, thanks :thumbsup:

I did come across another American site which charge £30 for the muzzle and £6 for delivery but I'm one that likes to keep my money in our own economy. Still, if there is nowhere in the UK, which I find amazing, then I may well have to send my money to foreign shores!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

This thread has intrigued me as i didn't think it'd be that difficult to get a m2m muzzle! So i've also been looking..

so far..
Shar Pei Muzzle UK Bestseller | Best Dog Muzzle Wire Basket
hideous muzzle... but m2m.... :blink:
their other muzzles are just as er... interesting!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Then i was thinking outside of the box.. kinda...
What other animal requires custom head-wear..
Horses with their Bridles..
So what about contacting a custom bridle maker to see if they could rustle something up? Don't know if it's worth a shot or not..


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

JenSteWillow said:


> This thread has intrigued me as i didn't think it'd be that difficult to get a m2m muzzle! So i've also been looking..
> 
> so far..
> Shar Pei Muzzle UK Bestseller | Best Dog Muzzle Wire Basket
> ...


That's the only one I can find too! Plus I think it's US made rather than UK...

Weird that it's so hard to find made to measure muzzles...

The only other one that looks vaguely like it might fit was this one Leather Muzzle at Canine Concepts , but it doesn't have a chin strap which would stop the dog getting out of it easily.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I might know somebody, just waiting for permission to post here. 

I know they've made them m2m for other breeds


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Have a link to someone who makes m2m leather ones for working dogs, so plenty of space to breath etc.... need to pm it though if it you think it might be suitable


----------

